# Gonapepetyl??



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi, hope someone can help!!! Just wanted to know if gonapeptyl is a single injection that's a slow release dr drug, or does it need to be injected every day? I'm very confused??


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Ali,

Hope all going well with cycle so far  

In the UK Gonapeptyl is a slow release formulation that can be given every 4 weeks for the conditions it is licensed for; so as far as I'm aware it isn't once daily 

Hope this helps
Maz x


----------

